
Apple, Google Bring Covid-19 Contact-Tracing to 3B People - miiiiiike
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-10/apple-google-bring-covid-19-contact-tracing-to-3-billion-people
======
samizdis
> Consent is required and location data is not collected. The technology also
> won’t notify users who they came into contact with, or where that happened.
> The companies said they can’t see this data either, and noted that the whole
> system can be shut down when needed.

I feel reassured now. Everyone else fine with this?

------
core-questions
Cool, now you get to pick between "opt into being spied on by surveillance
capitalism to protect your family" and "retain your privacy but ostensibly put
your family at risk". Nice dilemma!

